# Configuring Front Page Server Extensions - wont work!!



## jayzinho (Oct 26, 2007)

I need to configure Front Page Server Extensions to install Visual Studio, and I have installed IIS, along with Front Page Server Extensions and there's been no problem. But when I tried to configure Front Page Server Extensions, I got the error message :-

" Unable to read configuration for Microsoft Internet Information Server."

Help!!


----------

